# TV commercial with scalped lawn



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ever see the commercial for some allergy medicine where they say why would you accept a job half done? They show a lawn being scalped down with a rotary mower. Then, they showed a golden retriever being given the same scalped buzz cut. Only half the lawn and half the dog was scalped. I'm not sure which is worse...the dog or the lawn. The fact that they scalped the poor dog's fur kind of makes the lawn scalping more palatable, though. Weird commercial; totally ridiculous. I guess most people scalp their lawns and their dogs, too...?!


----------

